# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Remee helps you tap into your dreams - Atomic

## Dream Guide Team

*Remee helps you tap into your dreams**Atomic*By Vito Cassisi *Lucid dreaming* is the phenomenon of being consciously aware of your dreams, including the ability to distinguish between what is real and imagined, and even having control over what is being dreamt. It's an activity that few people have *...**and more »*

----------

